# Total Custom, Needs Front Wheel



## Glenn Rhein (Jul 20, 2016)

I nice conversation piece !


----------



## XBPete (Jul 21, 2016)

Ah... an Adirondack bike... nice~~!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jul 21, 2016)

I'll take the dropstand if you part her out...


----------



## vincev (Jul 21, 2016)

One of Dave Marko's bikes?


----------



## Evans200 (Jul 23, 2016)

Termite spray instead of clear coat?


----------



## bairdco (Jul 23, 2016)

I wood spruce that up, or maybe knot, just leaf it alone.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 23, 2016)

Anyone know who made it? I'm stumped.


----------



## Curtis Washington (Aug 18, 2016)

Great idea!


----------



## eeapo (Aug 21, 2016)

Careful how you sit on it, neat bike, nice wood grain.


----------



## tech549 (Aug 27, 2016)

cant beat that with a stick , nice


----------

